# Marketing a teespring t-shirt to its specific niche



## andrelinc48 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello,
I'm having difficulties selling my t-shirt designs on teespring. I do have an instagram page but I don't have much followers. My t-shirt designs are in another language and for a specific niche.
Facebook and instagram ads have not worked for me yet. I'm looking for the most efficient marketing strategies to at least get a few sales for my t-shirts.
I don't have my own website but I do have a teespring store. Once I get a few sales I can set up a website.
Thanks


----------



## Creative_Prints (Jan 12, 2021)

Facebook & Instagram only works for very few advertisers. Its a difficult thing to master. I am also having a hard time advertising my site. I am looking into getting in touch with an SEO expert. 

However, I do not want to be conned by so many fake SEO freelancers. I joined this forum hoping to get some answers on the many questions I have for this industry. 

Sorry, I cant offer any feedback based on your topic I just have similar concerns


----------



## andrew2e (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi Andrelin, I am starting my brand as well. The market of advertisers on social media is really tough competition! Big Budgets, and accounts with 1MM followers, with a $100 you will probably do nothing. One way is to go through your site and work SEO if your market is a specific niche that could be an advantage to have your products indexed on the search results. You need a website! There are user-friendly platforms where you can create your site, work on your content and focus on growing your site traffic. Be patient and work consistently. 

That is what I'm doing right now. Is a long road!


----------



## AbramYetman7 (6 mo ago)

Facebook and Instagram can be useful tools for promoting your product, even though you have a narrow audience. Many small stores started their sales with social networks and, after a while, created a website. Learning how to use the platform's tools would be best.


----------

